
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (July 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
zachlatta
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles, California. Remote.

I'm working on hackEDU, a nonprofit organization that helps high school
students start and lead programming clubs at their schools
([https://hackedu.us](https://hackedu.us)). I'm doing freelance work to
support myself while I work on it.

These days I've been working in primarily Go, Postgres, and AngularJS, but I'm
also well-versed in Rails and Sinatra. I am versatile enough to adapt to your
languages/tools and will do whatever it takes to get the job done. Some
relatively recent projects include:

\- A command-line utility for batch-sending email from a CSV
[https://github.com/zachlatta/postman](https://github.com/zachlatta/postman)

\- A website that connects homeless shelters with restaurants and volunteer
groups that want to help, but don't know how. It won Hack for LA (LA Times
article: [http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-la-
hackathon-201...](http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-la-
hackathon-20140601-story.html)).

\- A web service that let's you embed LaTeX in standards-complient markdown
(like GitHub readmes)
[https://github.com/texit/texit](https://github.com/texit/texit)

\---

Website: [http://zachlatta.com](http://zachlatta.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/zachlatta](https://github.com/zachlatta)

Email: zach@zachlatta.com

Phone: +1 (310) 801-7309

~~~
cenhyperion
Can vet zach as an incredibly talented dev.

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in SW Ontario, Canada

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.).

Developing scientific applications involves a high degree of uncertainty and
requires an engineer that actively participates in all phases of the SDLC
(e.g. requirements gathering, risk analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate
has always led to my role as the technical point of contact for researchers,
clinicians (surgeons, radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

My most recent freelance project was creating a software application to drive
the receive/transmit of a novel ultrasound transducer and then scan-convert
the signal into an image in real-time.

Technical keywords: C# (WPF, WinForms), C++ (QT), Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK,
OpenCV, OpenCL, etc.

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

------
mitchellbryson
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a UI designer and a front-end developer. Here's some examples of my work…
[http://blendmo.de](http://blendmo.de)

Here's what I do best: \- Planning: wireframes, on paper or in Balsamiq \-
Concepts: Photoshop mock-ups of pages and flows \- Build: HTML, CSS and JS. I
prefer HAML, SASS and CoffeeScript \- Integration: I can integrate into any
app or framework.

I've been a designer/developer since 2002. For the last 3 years, I've been
focused on helping start-ups design and build their products.

Get in touch via my portfolio or m@blendmo.de Thanks!

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin (temporarily working from Asia)

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that has recently moved to Berlin
from NY. I am American, and know just a bit of German (but am learning).

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment. I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have
a great deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm
probably of most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, and Redis. I've also worked a bunch with Elastic Search. I can also use
Node.js or PHP for the right project, but lately I've been doubling down on
being a backend mono-glot.

Frontend stack: my preference is Angular.js, though I've also worked Backbone
and Meteor. I am well-versed in current best practices, can build responsive
mobile-friendly websites, and code pixel perfect CSS and HTML5. I have a great
deal of graphic design experience and can help there as well.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Github: [https://github.com/superplussed](https://github.com/superplussed)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
bliti
SEEKING WORK - [Remote / Onsite] [USA] Will only work with USA based clients.
Refer to my profile for contact information.

\- Python, Django, Flask. \- PHP, Laravel, Wordpress. \- Objective-C, iOS. \-
C++ (embedded) \- Javascript / HTML / CSS / Bootstrap / Jquery \-
Nosql(MongoDB) \- SQL (PostgreSql, MySQL, SQLite)

3 reasons why you should consider me (send me an email):

1\. Five years of experience as an independent consultant. It allows you to
leverage my past experiences to form a competitive advantage.

2\. Full stack experience and understanding. From server to client. APIs
(REsTFUl or not), mobile-focused development, robotics, embedded, websites,
Apache, Nginx, and more. A wide range of different technologies allows me to
assist you in making the correct technical decisions for your project.

3\. Open source contributor (I'm featured on the front page of
[http://dweet.io/](http://dweet.io/) ).

Maintenance contracts are also available for those clients whose software is
set on a particular version of Django (from 1.3 and forward). This allows you
to keep your system secure and updated while keeping costs down.

I know a lot of people in the industry. Feel free to save my contact details.
Get in touch if you need help with anything. I will gladly do my best to point
you in the right direction.

------
martey
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC or remote

I love working on full-stack web development with Django and Python, although
I also have significant experience with WordPress and PHP. Most of my clients
fall into one of three areas:

\- startups who need assistance building a MVP,

\- non-profits looking to use technology to help connect with their
stakeholders, and

\- small businesses trying to modernize their websites to increase their
conversion rates.

I am often separated from my clients by many miles and multiple timezones, so
I understand the importance of communication and frequent updates when working
remotely. Since I am often the sole developer/designer on projects I work on,
I provide end-to-end technological solutions. Since I realize my successful
clients might need additional development help in the future, I ensure
everything I do is both easily maintained and well-documented.

My online portfolio contains details about recent websites I have completed
for clients, as well as open source projects I currently maintain or have
contributed to in the past:
[https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/](https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/)

The best way to contact me is through my website:
[https://marteydodoo.com/contact/](https://marteydodoo.com/contact/)

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - GERMANY, in the EU or REMOTE

Hey, my name is Basti and I've been a freelance web developer for 6 years. For
the past months I've been a nomad traveling through Europe. I've got two
backpacks. If your job requires traveling (in the EU): I'm totally ready.

My current area of work includes everything JavaScript (+CoffeeScript) and the
rest of the crew: HTML + CSS.

Frontend:

    
    
      * jQuery, Zepto
    
      * Backbone, Underscore, Ampersand
    
      * Mustache, Handlebars
    
      * Stylus, LESS
    
      * Foundation, Bootstrap, Semantic-UI
    
      * Gulp, Grunt, Bower
    

Backend:

    
    
      * Node.js, NPM
    
      * Express, Koa, Hapi
    
      * Socket.io, Websockets
    
      * MongoDB, Redis
    
      * Git, Ubuntu, Nginx
    

I am the creator of jQAPI ([http://jqapi.com](http://jqapi.com)), have sold a
jQuery Showcase/Blog/Twitter ([http://usejquery.com](http://usejquery.com))
and I finished 3rd in the Nodeknockout 2012 in the category Utility/Fun. My
current project is [http://pairs.io](http://pairs.io) \- a remote control for
the web.

Find my mail address in my profile. Or
[http://mustardamus.com](http://mustardamus.com) or
[http://akrasia.me](http://akrasia.me) or
[http://github.com/mustardamus](http://github.com/mustardamus) or
[http://twitter.com/mustardamus](http://twitter.com/mustardamus).

Looking forward to your message!

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote I am looking for the development of a brand guide
and logos for my company and our main products.

Background: The company works in the Big Data space and is inherently
technology focused. DemandCube is a high-end technology (BigData) consulting
company and that logo will require a somewhat classic feel.

NeverwinterDP is a data pipeline which is the main umbrella product that
contains the rest of the products names (Scribengin, Queuengin, Sparkngin).
The logos will be used initially for branding on some internal
websites/document, powerpoint presentation headers and various other branded
items.

A data pipeline is software that help move large volumes of data from one
place to multiple destinations to be saved, filter and processed in real-time
and in batch.

This company and product is being built in the BigData ecosystem which is the
Hadoop ecosystem. Hadoop
([http://hadoop.apache.org](http://hadoop.apache.org)) Generally when people
are thinking about BigData they are thinking about thing like visualizations
like you find in D3 ([http://d3js.org/](http://d3js.org/))

If your interested the I would like to talk as see if there is a way to work
together.

steve@demandcube.com

------
krrishd
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in Denver, CO

[http://itskrish.co/freelance](http://itskrish.co/freelance)

I'm a full stack web developer available for hire. I can pretty much do
anything web-based you have for me, but my standard packages are:

    
    
        1) Landing Pages
        2) Organizational Websites
        3) Prototype/MVP of a web product

My 'stack':

    
    
        HTML/Jade/EJS
        CSS/LESS/Sass
        JavaScript
        Angular.js
        Leaflet.js
        D3.js
        Node.js (Express.js, Sails.js)
        MongoDB
        MySQL
        PostgreSQL
        PaaS/IaaS

Overall, I'm looking for quality clients and interesting work, and I'm a
student so that definitely factors into rates and discounts as well.

Something recent that I've been a part of was GoCodeColorado (GoCode.co), a
government run statewide competition regarding web application development for
civic purposes. I won 1st place at the Denver level, and made it to the top 10
in the whole state, where the top 3 won $25k and the opportunity to get $250k
more. During this experience, I worked quite a bit with the aforementioned
stack, winning acclaim for my work with the UI, data visualization/mapping,
and scalability of the backend of the product I built.

Some relevant links:

    
    
        - http://itskrish.co
        - http://itskrish.co/resume
        - http://linkedin.com/in/krishdholakiya
        - http://git.io/krish

Looking forward to hearing from you!

\- Krish Dholakiya (krishna.dholakiya(at)gmail(dot)com)

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - Philadelphia or remote

ReactJS expert, using ReactJS since the week it came out, on two enterprise-
grade applications, primary author of the wingspan-forms widget library for
React [1], screenshots of the first enterprise app here [2], giving a React
workshop at Strange Loop 2014 and spoke at QCon on React in May [3]. Available
in late august. Strong full-stack application architect (Scala, functional
programming). Only accepting work in functional languages, and javascript with
React. dustin.getz@gmail.com

[1] [https://github.com/wingspan/wingspan-
forms](https://github.com/wingspan/wingspan-forms) [2]
[https://github.com/wingspan/wingspan-forms#screenshots-
from-...](https://github.com/wingspan/wingspan-forms#screenshots-from-large-
real-world-project) [3] [https://qconnewyork.com/presentation/functional-
programming-...](https://qconnewyork.com/presentation/functional-programming-
frontend-facebook-react) [4]
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis. I run a django dev shop, currently taking gigs for it. Here's
my portfolio:

* [http://www.cloudshuffle.com/](http://www.cloudshuffle.com/)

* [http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

------
dennybritz
SEEKING WORK - Remote

10+ years experience in software-, web- and database development. Computer
Science degree from UC Berkeley (Bachelor's) and Stanford (in progress)

Specialities \- Full-stack development with Ruby on Rails (and common frontend
technologies) \- Machine Learning and data mining (my research focus) \-
Natural Language Processing (my research focus) \- "Big Data" and distributed
systems - Hadoop, HBase, Hive, Cassandra, Spark, Graphlab, AWS, etc \-
Anything startup-related

Languages: Scala, Ruby, Java, Python, Javascript, Coffeescript, jQuery,
HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, Haml, Slim, C++, Matlab Technologies/Feameworks: Ruby on
Rails, numpy, scikit-learn, Bootstrap, PostgreSQL, MySQL, AWS, EC2, S3,
Redshift, EMR, Hadoop, HBase, Hive, Cassandra, Spark, Shark, Graphlab, Git,
MongoDB, memcached, redis

Have references from previous freelance work if needed.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennybritz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennybritz/)

Github: [http://github.com/dennybritz/](http://github.com/dennybritz/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/dennybritz](https://twitter.com/dennybritz)

Email: dennybritz [at] gmail

------
mattyfo
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Baltimore, MD

I'm a User Experience Designer and Developer. I work with startups and
companies to figure out how their products should work and execute on their
vision. You should contact me if you need help with javascript development,
wireframing, or user research.

Development that I do includes, traditional front-end coding (PSD to HTML),
functional prototypes with Foundation or Bootstrap, client heavy apps with
Backbone.js or Meteor.js, Node.js applications – checkout
[https://github.com/matthewforr/sitemapper](https://github.com/matthewforr/sitemapper)
for a recent example of my work.

Design deliverables I create include, wireframes (low to high fidelity),
sitemaps, application flows, content models, visual designs, clickable
prototypes (InVision, Flinto, Axure)

User research methods I use include, ethnographies, usability testing,
heuristic analysis, stakeholder interviews, competitive analysis, surveys,
card sorts

You can find my portfolio online at matthewforr.com, I'm on github at
[https://github.com/matthewforr](https://github.com/matthewforr), and you can
contact me at matthew.forr at gmail.com

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK - remote only, from Mumbai-India

Recently helped a couple of clients with performance optimization of WordPress
sites - www.SingaporeFurnitureRental.com - helped to successfully improve the
loading speed from the about 10 seconds to 3 seconds

[http://architecturemedia.com/](http://architecturemedia.com/) \- Helped in
integration of payment gateways - django, cartridge, mezzanine

[https://www.book-pay.com](https://www.book-pay.com) went live in June 2013 -
developed from scratch in Django and Postgres,a site for booking seat for
cycling tours offered by www.londonbicycle.com - so far 600+ users with 400+
seats booked

Helped in launching [http://www.foodfan.com](http://www.foodfan.com) \-
Django,Postgres, S3 for photos, Sphinx for search, Jquery, API for iPhone and
Android app

9+ years of software development experience in dotnet and Django, open to
working on other technologies.

Have worked with clients from US, UK and Syria

A blog post - [http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-
fr...](http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-fr...).
[https://www.github.com/vishalsodani/](https://www.github.com/vishalsodani/)
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani](http://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani)
[http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-
experience/](http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-experience/)

Contact: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
joshavant
SEEKING WORK (iOS) - Remote - Pacific Standard Time - US Citizen

I'm a 3-year iOS developer, who remembers developing for early iOS 4.x builds
+ iPhone 3.

Currently, I'm seeking remote work on Pacific Standard Time, and I'm a US
Citizen.

I have resume experience from lead roles, remote teams, an acquired startup,
and at Apple, Microsoft, and Google.

Not very long ago, I published an academic breakdown of UITableView - a
popular iOS control - on my employer's tech blog + open sourced the repo of
the rebuild:
[https://techblog.livingsocial.com/blog/2013/12/02/lsctablevi...](https://techblog.livingsocial.com/blog/2013/12/02/lsctableview-
building-an-open/)

I also contribute to the tools I use, too! I've made contributions to
PonyDebugger, AFNetworking, and SDWebImageCache.

GitHub: [http://github.com/joshavant](http://github.com/joshavant)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/joshavant](http://linkedin.com/in/joshavant)

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/joshavant](http://twitter.com/joshavant)

If I can help with your iOS project, please be in touch! joshavant [at] gmail
[.] com

------
IanCal
SEEKING WORK - Remote, I'm based in Manchester (UK)

Do you have some data that you want to get more out of but don't need a full-
time data scientist?

Do you have an idea that'd be awesome if only there was a way to classify/work
out X?

Not really sure what it is you want or what's possible and want to try and
refine an idea?

I'd love to have a chat with you and see what we can build together, or just
to see what interesting things are going on and what sort of data problems
people are facing.

I'm a full time senior data scientist looking to work on some shorter projects
and to meet people with interesting data issues.

I'm mostly working with text classification, clustering and analysis over
"large" messy datasets.

Some of my previous more interesting projects:

* Deconstructing essential oil mixtures from their GCMS data at accuracies matching human experts

* Tracking motion of red blood cells with thousands of noisy measurements of the positions

* Neural networks on graphics cards, using context to recognise objects

* Inferring skeletons & joint ranges from motion

* Automatically creating clips from TV shows by looking for mood changes in the subtitles

I've also worked on the front-end on development hardware at the BBC, and lead
the development of the BBC Olympics TiVo app.

Email: ianjcalvert@gmail.com

------
chroman
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based in Mexico)

I’m a iOS Engineer based in México with almost 4 years of experience. My
expert area is native iOS development but I also do Android and Web
development with Ruby on Rails.

Over the last 3 years I have worked on more than 20 native iOS apps including
client, in-house and own App Store apps.

I love challenges and I’m always looking for opportunities to do awesome
things.

Portfolio (Only relevant and public work):
[http://chroman.me/portfolio](http://chroman.me/portfolio)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chroman](https://github.com/chroman)

App store apps: [https://itunes.apple.com/artist/christian-
roman/id522264047](https://itunes.apple.com/artist/christian-
roman/id522264047)

Design stuff (I'm also a designer):
[http://dribbble.com/chroman](http://dribbble.com/chroman),
[https://www.behance.net/chroman](https://www.behance.net/chroman)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chroman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chroman)

Contact: chroman16@gmail.com

------
gvinter
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Boston

I'm a product-focused front-end developer with some available time as a
consultant for new interesting projects. I say I'm product-focused because I
care deeply about UI/UX, and although I'm not a designer, I obviously know my
way around Photoshop. I have a keen product sense, strong opinions on how
interfaces should be built, eye for element weights on a site, and I care
deeply that the projects I work on meet their product goals, not just that I
code what I promised to code.

Looking to contribute to a meaningful product!

The technologies I've spent the most time with are
HTML/Sass/CSS/jQuery/JS/PHP/WP.. and recently spent a little time in Rails,
CoffeeScript, and Backbone environments.

Personal site (work in progress):
[http://galenvinter.com/](http://galenvinter.com/)

Consultant/dev work at Planscope:
[https://planscope.io/](https://planscope.io/)

Creator/curator Front-end Dev Weekly:
[http://frontenddevweekly.com/](http://frontenddevweekly.com/)

Some front-end work completed at Placester:
[http://realestate.sfgate.com/](http://realestate.sfgate.com/)
[http://fremont.placester.net/](http://fremont.placester.net/)
[http://plymouth.placester.net/](http://plymouth.placester.net/)

galen.vinter@gmail.com
[http://twitter.com/gvinter](http://twitter.com/gvinter)
[http://linkedin.com/in/galenvinter](http://linkedin.com/in/galenvinter)

~~~
bdunn
I can personally vouch for Galen. His front-end work is incredible — looking
forward to working with him on Planscope in the future.

------
Joobie
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, Remote, part time

I am a full stack developer with over 6 years of professional Ruby on Rails
experience. I specialize mainly in backend development including application
architecture, technical implementation, and performance optimization. I've
been responsible for the design and implementation of several Ruby/Rails
applications starting from the initial requirements planning phase all the way
to production release and support. I also have experience leading and managing
teams of engineers.

I have worked with startups as well as large corporations on variety of
different projects so no matter what stage your company is in, I am confident
that I can accommodate your requirements. Please contact me if you would like
to learn more about the type of projects I've worked on and what I can do for
you.

\---

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, HTML5, CSS3,
Javascript, jQuery, Backbone.js, AngularJS

\---

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/pub/evan-lok/8/773/66/

GitHub: [https://github.com/evanlok](https://github.com/evanlok)

Email: elok45@gmail.com

------
yen223
SEEKING WORK: Remote, or Canberra, Australia

Generalist software engineer for hire. You need an MVP, I can build it. You
need a website, I can develop it. You need a script to automatically deploy
your project, I can code it. No job's too big or too small.

I have prior experience developing software for Western Digital and Accenture.

Tech stack: Strong Python scripting scripts, being familiar with web
development using Django and Flask, data scraping with Requests and
BeautifulSoup, and devops with Ansible.

I have some minor front-end experience. Currently toying with React.js and
d3.js. Hit me up at my email (in profile), or on skype at wei.yen.22

Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6)

oDesk:
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~0102637248711c1f27](https://www.odesk.com/users/~0102637248711c1f27)

Keywords: Python, Django, Flask, Ansible, Postgresql, Linode, web development.

------
cynicalkane
SEEKING WORK -- Remote or local. I'm based out of nowhere in particular, and
like to travel to interesting places.

Full stack software engineer with 6+ years experience and a math background.
Mostly I do heavy lifting in Java and Clojure. I've worked on complicated
cloud pipelines, full-stack web apps, and in a past life, high volume, near
real-time distributed trade processing applications for a Big Finance Company.
I've also done work with parsing, domain specific languages, full-stack web
development, custom high-speed message queues, and security and encryption. I
like to solve hard problems.

Github: [https://github.com/mthvedt/](https://github.com/mthvedt/)

Linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-
thvedt/11/5b4/9bb](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-thvedt/11/5b4/9bb)

Contact: mike.thvedt@gmail.com

The buzzword list: Java, JEE, JMS, Hibernate, Spring, jUnit, Clojure,
Ring/Compojure, Javascript, jQuery, Mocha, Haskell, Oracle and Postgres SQL,
ElasticSearch, Redis, Mongo, AWS.

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (remote, located in Connecticut)

Developer and designer (4+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes
([http://hetathemes.com](http://hetathemes.com)). Our flagship theme is
MidLaw, a WordPress theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, CodeIgniter, WordPress,
mySQL, ZURB Foundation (3/4/5), Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control,
Fogbugz or Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in touch with clients.
Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Need a solid, secure app on multiple platforms, on a tight deadline? I'm your
man.

One of the winners at SyScan Hardcode 2013
([http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-
results-...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-results-...).
) and two-time grand prize winner of Google Code-in

Platforms (in order of experience):

\- Web Applications (Python, Node.js, Frontend/JS, MEAN stack)

\- Android apps

\- Cross Platform Desktop Apps (Qt)

\- I love experimenting. Currently learning Haskell; will gladly pick up
whatever your team uses!

Accounts: [https://github.com/aviraldg](https://github.com/aviraldg),
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg](http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg),
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/](http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/)

Contact: me [at] aviraldg.com (prefix subject with 'work', please)

\---

Keyword Soup: C, C++, Python, JavaScript, Node.js, Qt, Django, Flask, Web2py,
Android, HTML5, Angular.js

------
bharani_m
SEEKING WORK: Remote only (part-time/contract work)

Technologies/Skill set: UI design (Photoshop, Illustrator), HTML, CSS (SASS),
Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js, Meteor.js), Ruby on Rails

\----

Personal projects:

\- Resumonk - [https://www.resumonk.com](https://www.resumonk.com) \- UI
Design + Front-end + Ruby on Rails

\- Bootstrap Carnival -
[http://bootstrapcarnival.com](http://bootstrapcarnival.com) \- UI Design +
Front-end + Ruby on Rails

\- Bootstrap Themes -
[http://bit.ly/ElementalTheme](http://bit.ly/ElementalTheme),
[http://bit.ly/CleanCutTheme](http://bit.ly/CleanCutTheme)

\- GK Quiz Android App (50k+ users) -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.abhayam.in...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.abhayam.in..).
- Angular.js app + Phonegap

\- Engem.me - [http://www.engem.me](http://www.engem.me) \- UI Design + Front-
end + Ruby on Rails

\- Airball - [http://airball.in](http://airball.in) \- UI design + Front-end
(Backbone.js) + Desktop app (using TideSDK)

\----

Links: \- GitHub: [https://github.com/bharani91](https://github.com/bharani91)

\- LinkedIn:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/bharani91](http://in.linkedin.com/in/bharani91)

\- Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/bharani91](http://dribbble.com/bharani91)

Email: bharani91[at]gmail.com

------
Elmphn
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Hello there! If you're looking for a web developer, you're in the right place.
Whether its long term or short term, I deliver clean and scalable code. I also
specialize in creating beautiful user interfaces and experiences coupled with
responsive, semantic, and cross-browser friendly front-end code.

Skills

PHP, AJAX, XML, MySQL: I write clean and scalable back-end infrastructures
using industry standard design patterns (object oriented), MVC frameworks, and
latest web conventions.

UI/UX Design: I create stunning and modern user interfaces that don't
sacrifice functionality for beauty. I also work to design interfaces optimized
for customer conversions and retention.

HTML, CSS, JavaScript: I can translate mockups and wireframes to fully
responsive front-end code using cross-browser friendly HTML/CSS and JavaScript
with scalable design patterns.

Interested in finding out more information and seeing some examples of my
work? Visit my portfolio at
[https://www.gerardrovira.com](https://www.gerardrovira.com)

------
vsergiu
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / ONSITE POSSIBLE

I'm a Full Stack web developer and Consultant for over 5 years. I have
extensive experience with PHP(Symfony 2, CodeIgniter, Laravel, Zend, Slim),
JavaScript(Node.js, Angular.js, Jquery), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Meteor.js and
others. I am good at fixing spaghetti code produced by the rapid pace of
early-stage startups, API development, prototyping an application or building
complex ones. I can help your team with training and code review and I can
improve and scale your existing project or create a new API for your
application. My aim is to help you improve your business and deliver quality
solutions. I can work for you remote from Dublin or can fly to your offices if
you are based in Europe. Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/variu-
sergiu/78/35b/2a](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/variu-sergiu/78/35b/2a) You can
contact me via email(in profile) or Skype: mythriel.dan

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Amsterdam, London

Syadmin as a Service

Do you want to improve your scaling, resilience and reliability, but don't
have a full-time Ops person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and online businesses to help them spend less time
worrying about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

How can I help you?

\- Expert sysadmin services, on tap

\- Continuous Integration for your infrastructure

\- Infrastructure design and implementation

\- Server maintenance and optimisation (performance and cost)

\- Quickly get up and running with tools like Puppet, Vagrant and Packer

About Me

I am the author of AWS System Administration: [http://www.amazon.co.uk/AWS-
System-Administration-practices-...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/AWS-System-
Administration-practices-sysadmins/dp/1449342574/)

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:
[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/)

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@epitech.nl

------
rwhitman
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote

I'm a web dev / design consultant with several gigs coming, focused on finding
Django engineers but one project involves Salesforce and if you've ever worked
with Force.com and Apex I'd love to talk to you.

I'm based out of NYC, but my clients are often in California.

My main need is someone specifically with solid Django and Python skills - not
just frontend as there is integrations and payments work involved. The gigs I
have lined up are in the bidding phase but I'd like to have someone on deck to
augment my team if needed. Having generalist web development skills is a plus
too. I do prefer hourly freelancers and am slightly biased towards hiring devs
in the US midwest or south.

If you're interested, email me at zenjiweb+hnresponse@gmail.com

Also - I've posted in this thread on HN before for a client and got a lot of
responses. Please please please include skills, links to your work, profiles
on Github or Linkedin or a resume and some background info about you. Thanks!

------
webmobileapps
SEEKING WORK, San Francisco, Silicon Valley, or Remote

Looking for a partner to help build your web or mobile application
successfully? Look no further. We’re a small team of 1 designer and 4 software
engineers all based out of San Francisco. Together we have 50 years of coding
expertise. We’ve enabled growth at dozens of companies by successfully
building their web and mobile applications. When we take on a project we like
to join your team and work alongside you to encourage feedback.

Strategy: We understand the guts of our clients idea, provide feedback, shape
your idea into a design, present wire-frames, take feedback, iterate, present
high-fidelity mockups, take feedback, iterate, and build the application via a
lean model (in weekly sprints).

Technologies: Our team is proficient in Ruby on Rails, Python, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Angular, Backbone, Objective C (iOS), and Java (Android).

While located in San Francisco, we have clients from all over the US.

For more information please contact me at munjal (at) bitmatica.com

------
srnagy
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

Over 5 years of experience coding in C++. I have written programs for
Caltech's department of astronomy, where my code calculated the mass and
radius of distant galaxies, as well as for a small asset management firm,
where my code backtested a trading strategy.

I recently graduated from Princeton University with a Master in Finance and
concentration in Computer Science. One of my final projects can be found here:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4Zp42fznPcJMU05WEExYmN4d3V...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4Zp42fznPcJMU05WEExYmN4d3VtbDQwN3ZyNk5LcXJpXzFr/edit?usp=sharing)

I am looking for projects lasting one month or less, if possible.

Skills: C++, R, Python

Please feel free to contact me at sraine223@gmail.com.

My resume can be found here:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4Zp42fznPcJMXYtY3JJS0F6LXJ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4Zp42fznPcJMXYtY3JJS0F6LXJyclJnSGZKTXNxQU9XdUNz/edit?usp=sharing)

------
RickS
SEEKING WORK - UX/Interaction Designer - Remote or SF Bay

I specialize in high speed, high output brand direction for early stage
startups.

When the MVP is solid and the dust is settling enough that you can start
thinking about a first design hire, but have no idea where to start or what to
do, I'm the "unicorn" that comes in, tells you what needs to be done, and can
do all of it. Like the cleaner from breaking bad, but for making your users
love you, instead of rolling their corpses in a rug.

Branding, UX/interaction, visual/interface, front end code, motion/video,
print/apparel/merch, etc. Truly anything and everything.

Typical contract length is 1-3 months, but there's no fixed rule about that -
my role is extremely flexible based on context.

About a decade in the field, formerly at some DC agencies/PBS/Palantir/a
recent YC Alum. Won an American Advertising Award for an app that didn't even
technically exist at the time.

patrickjsteele@gmail.com

Portfolio available by request.

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK - Mumbai, India or Remote

Technologies: Mac Development, iOS, Android, iBeacons, UI/UX, Ad Networks,
Enterprise Mobile Apps, Git, Objective C, Swift, iOS 8, Push Notifications, C,
C++, Mapping Algorithms

TOBhq : 5 yrs. Experience iOS Developer (Expertise in Operation Queues, GCD,
Memory management, Custom design components)

We are small team of Mobile enthusiasts, having combined experience of 18+
yrs. in Mobile domain.

We are individuals who have worked with NFL/MLB teams, McGraw Hill
publications, Mobile app development for top designs firms of USA/UK/India.
Available to work immediately.

Contact: arpandesai@me.com

Links -

Portfolio:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/f4zgfkr7dxilw5v/Avengers_Work_Upda...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/f4zgfkr7dxilw5v/Avengers_Work_Updated.pdf)

Team Profile:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ymekj43o4p6e5pl/TeamAvengers.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ymekj43o4p6e5pl/TeamAvengers.pdf)

------
joeblau
SEEKING WORK - (Onsite / Remote) San Francisco, CA

\- iOS Developer ([http://joeblau.github.io/](http://joeblau.github.io/),
[http://xo9.us/](http://xo9.us/),
[http://joeblau.com/orb./](http://joeblau.com/orb./),
[http://www.vroomtrap.com/downloads](http://www.vroomtrap.com/downloads))

\- Full Stack Node.JS

\- Open Source Developer ([http://gitignore.io](http://gitignore.io))

\- Experienced with digital security

\- Worked on large scale systems

\----------

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joeblau](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joeblau)

[http://github.com/joeblau](http://github.com/joeblau)

[http://twitter.com/joe_blau](http://twitter.com/joe_blau)

[http://blog.joeblau.com/](http://blog.joeblau.com/)

josephblau@gmail.com

+1.760.JOE.BLAU

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in NYC and Baltimore)

I'm a technical marketer, and here's how I can help your startup:

* Get traction faster (for early-stage startups).

* Turn more visitors into users (for growing startups).

I do this with any or all of the following, depending on your unique case:
Funnel analysis, conversion optimization, A/B testing, SEO, email campaigns
and automated emails, content planning, and usability studies.

What makes me different from most marketing consultants:

* I can roll up my sleeves and write code when needed. This saves you design and development time on small optimization improvements. (HTML/CSS, basic JS and jQuuery, Github).

* I'm certified in Optimizely, the A/B testing tool.

* I come from an engineering background (naval engineering), so I love solving real problems. User acquisition for early startups is a great challenge for me to solve.

Get in touch at greg[at]gkogan.co or learn more at:
[http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co)

------
mclemme
SEEKING WORK - remote or in Copenhagen, Denmark

I've worked with all layers of web development, from automated server and web
application deployment to back-end and front-end code. I love simplicity and
automation, the coolest thing I've created recently is a fully automated,
multisite, deployment system for web applications. The system reduced what
used to be complex deployments and rollbacks to the simple click of a button.

Keywords: Puppet, PHP, Python, Linux, Bootstrap, MySQL, PostreSQL, Silex,
Symfony2, Zend, Django, nginx, Apache.

For a full profile, see my LinkedIn profile:
[http://dk.linkedin.com/in/martinclemmensen/](http://dk.linkedin.com/in/martinclemmensen/)
and my company: [http://bitmasch.com/](http://bitmasch.com/)

Want me to make a solution for you? Call me on skype: mclemmedk or send me an
email: martin [at] bitmasch.com

------
walshemj
SEEKING WORK - Bedford, UK. London, UK. .

Freelance experienced full sack layer (1-7)/devops/ growth hacker available
for development / consultancy.

Key Developer on early map-reduce system for a BT project was successful and
sold to other telecoms providers.

Helped grow a team from 1 person to 3.5 to a major part of THUK (a small
internet conusltancy)

Recovered ¾ Million (1.75 million in today’s terms) by sorting out a broken
BACS transfer at BT

Protectively detected and escalated to a solution a problem for a major job
site that was costing over ½ million a week.

Built In house tool for FTSE 100 company to track search rankings requiring
the learning of two new languages (mongodb and node.js) in a week.

All roles considered apart from payday lenders

Languages

Perl,Python,PHP,Sql (MySql Postgress SQL Server and Oracle) + transactional
extensions like PL/SQL and TSQL,mongodb,node.js,Fortran,PL1/G,Shell
Scripting,HTML (hand coding),CSS,Javascript,

Hardware

Linux/Unix based systems,Wintel ,Vmware/ ESX,Cisco,OSI,X.400

morris@hauntintunder.demon.co.uk

------
sebbul
SEEKING WORK - remote or Toronto, Canada, can fly in for meetings

10 years as a software engineer. Worked in a startup as its CTO / systems
architect / devops guy, in the financial / insurance industry as a senior
engineer.

I currently do mostly Ruby on Rails on the JVM, Java, some Scala, some
Python/Flask. I manage my deployments with Ansible, on CentOS and Ubuntu. I
can rapidly pick up whatever is needed. I create scalable system architectures
in the cloud. I do mostly back-end work but I end up solving my teams' front-
end issues.

keywords: cloud, MySQL, AWS, Javascript, Java, Play Framework, Spring,
Hibernate, HornetQ, Torquebox, ElasticSearch, Ruby, Rails, Backbone, Ember,
playing with Erlang and Vert.x, Python, Flask, Redis

Email: my username (at) zurbia.com LinkedIn:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/bulzak](http://in.linkedin.com/in/bulzak)

------
samlevy
SEEKING WORK - Remote (part time)

Ruby developer based in the UK with 5 years professional experience looking
for remote work. MVP builds, mentoring, full application builds.

In my spare time, I built and run a UK geocoding web service -
[http://geocodable.io](http://geocodable.io),
[https://github.com/geocodable](https://github.com/geocodable)

I’ve experience working with,

    
    
      - RESTful and SOAP web APIs in Rails and Sinatra
      - Payments with Stripe, Braintree and PayPal
      - SaaS applications
      - Digital product sales and fulfilment
      - E-commerce websites
      - Geospatial search
    

Technical skills,

    
    
      - Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, Backbone.js, Javascript
      - PostgreSQL, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Redis
      - Heroku, Chef
    

Website: [http://samlevy.me](http://samlevy.me)

Email: hn at levy dot io

------
basicallydan
SEEKING WORK: London, UK or Remote

I'm a backend, frontend and native mobile software engineer specialising in
prototypes and small full-stack projects. My rates are reasonable and I'm
willing to work remotely from my home city of London, UK.

I'll be __fully available in September 2014__ but until then I have time to
take up small jobs on a part-time basis, such as:

    
    
      1. Small web app prototypes
      2. API design consultancy
      3. Landing pages
    

I'm experienced with

    
    
      HTML/Handlebars
      CSS/SASS
      JavaScript
      Backbone/Knockout.js
      NodeJS (w/ express)
      MongoDB/MySQL/Redis
    

\--

My relevant links:

1\. [http://danhough.com](http://danhough.com)

2\. [http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/daniel-
hough/14/202/801](http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/daniel-hough/14/202/801)

3\. [https://github.com/basicallydan](https://github.com/basicallydan)

\--

Some projects I'm quite proud of:

1\.
[https://github.com/basicallydan/interfake](https://github.com/basicallydan/interfake)
\- API Prototyping + Mocking tool

2\.
[https://github.com/basicallydan/skifree.js](https://github.com/basicallydan/skifree.js)
\- JavaScript Port of SkiFree

3\. [https://github.com/happilyltd/pub-crawl-
london](https://github.com/happilyltd/pub-crawl-london) \- Pub Crawl App for
iPhone

4\. [http://streetscoutapp.com](http://streetscoutapp.com) \- StreetScout -
Hybrid route/place finder app for iPhone

\--

If you'd like to chat, email me: dan[at]danhough[dot]com. Cheers :)

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation

I am a Product Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX). I have experience relevant
to products from iOS & Android to Large Web Platforms. I typically consult on
or perform the following:

\- Product management - research, definition, development, strategy.

\- Product design - strategy, best practices, team building, process,
interaction design, ui design, iconography.

\- Front end dev - I tend to build most things I spec at the very least to a
minimum in which there is no chance of fidelity loss from prototype to final
product. I've also setup processes for growing teams and established best
practices for new hires.

\- iOS design/dev

info@bvrgroup.us | [http://bvrgroup.us](http://bvrgroup.us) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw)

------
DenGorbachev
SEEKING WORK - Moscow or Remote

I've built Pintask ([https://pintask.me/](https://pintask.me/)), the Top #1
Meteor app on [http://madewith.meteor.com/](http://madewith.meteor.com/), and
I can help with developing your application.

I also come with a startup founder skillset: * Can feel and solve customer
pains. * Able build a decent architecture from zero to hero. * Willing to give
my ideas about user interface. * Can work without supervision. * Can write
good code fast (obviously!)

Also, I've completed a couple of Meteor jobs on Elance with an average rating
of 5.0 — [https://www.elance.com/s/faster-than-
wind/](https://www.elance.com/s/faster-than-wind/).

Looking forward to talking to you: Denis.D.Gorbachev@gmail.com

------
fn
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Toronto

I am a full-stack web developer and have been freelancing for a couple years
now -- previously I was the CTO/cofounder of an acquired startup, and I have
more than a decade of professional development experience under my belt.

I am looking for contract/freelance work and currently have ~20 hours per week
of availability. I frequently work with US and other international companies
(with site visits if necessary).

My preferred weapon of choice is Ruby on Rails and its associated stack --
I've been working with Rails for 8 years, so I know the entire stack and
ecosystem backwards and forwards. Other alphabet soup: Coffeescript, jQuery,
Heroku, AWS, Ubuntu, Vagrant, etc.

Contact: fredngo at gmail dot com

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/fredngo](http://www.linkedin.com/in/fredngo)

------
jconn
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver, BC or Remote

My name is James and I've been a freelancer in the area of financial
forecasting for 1 year. I have an MBA in financial management from a top
Canadian school and 5+ years of industry experience.

[https://www.elance.com/s/jamesconnolly93](https://www.elance.com/s/jamesconnolly93)

I'm also a Rails developer (no formal education in CS, just self taught
through books/Edx etc). My primary motivation for doing freelance work is
essentially gaining a better understanding of the market for my startup. The
startup will be focused on providing tools to allow entrepreneurs to easily
track their business performance vs forecast on an ongoing basis.

email: jamesconnolly93@gmail.com linkedin: ca.linkedin.com/pub/james-
connolly/2a/390/4b9/

------
cpursley
||| 123MVP |||

SEEKING WORK - Remote / Onsite (Atlanta, GA USA)

I'm passionate about helping people bring their app ideas to life with Ruby on
Rails, Angularjs and Twitter Bootstrap [Full-Stack]. My speciality is working
alongside non-technical startup founders to refine and successfully execute
their vision using lean startup and agile software development methodologies.

I created and operate www.appraisalflow.com, a SaaS office management web
application for real estate appraisers. Currently working on www.motohook.com,
a site that connects motorcyclists with freelance tour guides. Currently open
for part-time engagements or full-time engagements starting in September 2014.

\----------

\- Website: chasepursley.com

\- GitHub: [https://github.com/cpursley](https://github.com/cpursley)

\- LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/chasepursley

\- Email: chasepursley+123mvp@gmail.com

------
cpolis
SEEKING WORK - Remote or San Luis Obispo/Santa Barbara, CA

* Ruby and JavaScript developer with focus on Data Visualization, d3.js, Backbone.js, Ruby on Rails

* Can work across the stack, decent eye for design, author of two popular jQuery plugins

* Have worked with startups, two YC companies, worked remotely, built many MVPs and live applications

==============

Recent projects:

\- Fast growing, RoR based classifieds site for general aviation:
[http://www.PlaneBoard.com](http://www.PlaneBoard.com)

\- Building dashboards and managing data visualization, reporting for a hedge
fund

\- Misc visualizations in d3: [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/k-means-
clustering-visualizatio...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/k-means-clustering-
visualization/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/centrally-located-us-state-
capi...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/centrally-located-us-state-capitals/)
[http://www.bytemuse.com/post/sochi-winter-olympics-medals-
by...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/sochi-winter-olympics-medals-by-country-
sport/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/drought-historical-rainfall-
cal...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/drought-historical-rainfall-california/)

=============

Email: cmpolis@gmail.com

Blog: [http://www.bytemuse.com/](http://www.bytemuse.com/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/chrispolis](https://twitter.com/chrispolis)

Github: [https://github.com/cmpolis](https://github.com/cmpolis)

Stack Overflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/238672/cmpolis](http://stackoverflow.com/users/238672/cmpolis)

------
goldfeld
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in Rio, available to travel.

I'm a junior developer with the most experience at the frontend (JavaScript
and CoffeeScript), however now I'm heavily invested in and mostly looking for
work in Clojure and ClojureScript, be it backend, frontend or non-web systems.
I am entirely capable of desiging and architecting sytems and libraries on my
own, but I'm also keen on working with remote teams.

I'm currently knee-deep in ClojureScript + Nodejs (working on a curses UI lib
and cli tools), see some ongoing open source work of mine over at
[https://github.com/longstorm](https://github.com/longstorm)

As well as my general github,
[https://github.com/goldfeld](https://github.com/goldfeld)

You can get in touch at vic@longstorm.org

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups. Proficient
in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node'];
      * Clojure  '(Compojure)
      * Haskell, Go (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Sosh, Getaround, Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate,
drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
mrud
SEEKING WORK - Dublin, Ireland or Remote

Experienced developer managing small teams (up to 10 persons) with experience
in C++ (embedded & backend), Python (Django, Flask, numpy, scipy), R, Ruby on
Rails, Javascript, Jenkins etc.

I am a Debian Developer and contributed to a bunch of different opensource
projects and am interested in networks, linux (see
[http://unix.stackexchange.com/users/8979/ulrich-
dangel](http://unix.stackexchange.com/users/8979/ulrich-dangel) ),
virtualisation and devops.

With my broad experience from middleware systems to webapplications I can help
you get started with a wide variety of projects or provide help and expertise
how to scale or help you get your software into Debian.

For more information, CV etc. just send me an email at ulrich@dangel.im

------
nickreese
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote

Broadbandnow.com is looking for a few, very knowledgable writers who can make
reading and learning about broadband interesting for the masses.

Example topics will include:

The difference between fiber, DSL, and cable.

The implications of having 39 Million Americans with only 1 (or 0) wired
broadband providers.

5 futuristic ways you could get broadband in the near future.

In general if you added intelligently to this debate
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7773036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7773036))
or could, you'd probably be a good fit.

You must be willing to research on your own, think critically about points,
and write well.

Payment: Fixed price per article. Long term arrangement.

Email an intro paragraph to one of the 3 topics above along with an outline of
the rest of the article to freelance-with@nicholasreese.com

------
eudelic
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in Boston

Python/Linux/Web developer available for freelance projects. 20 years of
programming experience, 7 as a freelancer. Also have a degree in physics from
MIT.

Most of my recent projects have been Python web apps (e.g. in Django) or
Python scripting (e.g. statistical analysis, web scraping). I can do full-
stack web development and have worked with lots of other things as well:
C/C++, Lisp, machine learning, OpenGL, numpy/scipy/matplotlib, systems
programming, image processing, etc. I'm also interested in learning new
things. I am a U.S. citizen.

I'm looking for small to medium-sized projects.

Homepage for my consultancy: [http://www.eudelic.com](http://www.eudelic.com).

Get in touch if you'd like to chat about your project!

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of.

Github (perhaps a bit dusty):
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
robot_scream
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE/LOCAL London, UK

\--------------------------------------------------------

Front End Developer (Fluent in Russian/English)

HTML/CSS/JavaScript/SASS/Grunt - currently learning Django/Python and Canvas.

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi! I am a junior web developer, mostly front end at the moment. Currently
learning Django/Python and Canvas to add to my skillset.

Ideally looking for small/short projects to do in the evenings/weekends.

Relevant Links:

* Portfolio - [http://www.lilianakastilio.co.uk/](http://www.lilianakastilio.co.uk/)

* GitHub - [https://github.com/lili2311](https://github.com/lili2311)

* CodePen - [http://codepen.io/lili2311](http://codepen.io/lili2311)

\--

Email: lili2311@inbox.ru

------
wh-uws
SEEKING WORK - Remote and can be on site anywhere in reach of BART or Caltrain
in Bay Area 12-16 hours a week.

I am looking for part time/ contract work while I bootstrap a startup I am
working on called driveless [http://www.driveless.co](http://www.driveless.co)

I'm a generalist full stack software engineer.

I specialize in frontend web development (raw JavaScript, jQuery, Angularjs,
debugging cross browser compatibility issues, etc.)

and Ruby / Rails back ends backed with postgresql data stores.

I'm open to learning new things as well.

Linked-In:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/31iqml/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/31iqml/)

Github: [https://github.com/williscool](https://github.com/williscool)

Resume: On Request (contact in profile)

------
gjreda
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Chicago) (part-time)

Who I can help:

People/companies/startups looking to gain some value out of the data they're
collecting, specifically around user behavior.

Experience:

First data hire at GrubHub and currently leading the data analytics team. I
take pride in being a data generalist (can do the data science or data
engineering thing, while keeping business value in mind - just because some
'discovery' is interesting, doesn't mean it's valuable for the business).

Prior to GrubHub, I spent three years as an analytics consultant at one of the
Big Four.

Technologies:

My day-to-day stack is some combination of: Python + pandas + MySQL + Amazon
Elastic MapReduce + Hive + Amazon Redshift.

Others: HTML, CSS, d3js, R, Flask (python), nearly all RDBMS platforms (SQL
Server, Oracle, Postgres, SQLite), Google Analytics

Projects:

\- Open Source contributions to pandas
([https://github.com/pydata/pandas](https://github.com/pydata/pandas)) and
tweepy ([https://github.com/tweepy/tweepy](https://github.com/tweepy/tweepy))

\- My blog ([http://www.gregreda.com](http://www.gregreda.com)), which has
been at the top of HN several times (tutorials on web scraping, pandas, unix
commands)

Links:

Website - [http://www.gregreda.com](http://www.gregreda.com)

LinkedIn -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gjreda](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gjreda)

GitHub - [https://github.com/gjreda](https://github.com/gjreda)

Stack Overflow -
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1419514/gjreda](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1419514/gjreda)

Email - gjreda@gmail.com

------
pandringa
SEEKING WORK - Washington, DC (Remote)

I'm an experienced full-stack web developer, specializing in Node.js on the
server. I've worked on multiple production projects for startups and as a
freelancer, and I have experience with JS, Python, PHP, MongoDB, SQL, and
more.

I'm currently working at Pilot ([http://gopilot.org](http://gopilot.org)),
organizing educational high school students across the country. I'm looking
for 1-2 freelance projects over the summer, since Pilot is a non-profit.

I'm passionate about building cool stuff, and I'd love to work with you on
anything!

Checkout my website at [http://andrin.ga](http://andrin.ga), or shoot me an
email at peter AT andrin.ga

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
ryanjanvier
SEEKING WORK - Remote, possible in-house.

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, PHP, mySQL, Wordpress, Bootstrap, git, Ruby on
Rails, Javascript, Adobe suite.

Freelance UX design and web developer with startup experience. 13 years of
experience, full time freelancer for 7 years. Bootstrapped startup, self
motivated, quick learner, creative individual. Canadian/American citizenship.

ryan@liquidtrends.com

Links

\- Portfolio:
[http://www.mobiledesignservices.com/resume](http://www.mobiledesignservices.com/resume)

\- Freelance: [http://www.liquidtrends.com](http://www.liquidtrends.com)

\- Dribbble:
[http://www.dribbble.com/ryanjanvier](http://www.dribbble.com/ryanjanvier)

------
kiliancs
SEEKING WORK / Remote

Expertise: System Integration, IBM Maximo, Full Stack Web Developer, Software
Developer

Skills: Java, C#, Python, Lua, XML, PHP, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, LESS, SASS,
Symphony2, MSSQL, Oracle Database, PostgreSQL MySQL, SOAP, jQuery, MooTools,
IBM Maximo (Tivoli platform), BIRT, Git, SVN, Photoshop, API design.

I'm looking for remote work on IBM Maximo, integration of systems or
web/mobile/desktop software development.

I'm currently collaborating with several organizations remotely with great
satisfaction for everyone.

Website: [http://www.aktive.cat/](http://www.aktive.cat/)

Email: kilian@aktive.cat

Resume: [http://j.mp/1qfrZZT](http://j.mp/1qfrZZT)

------
ninthpath
SEEKING WORK: Remote only (SF Bay Area based)

I’m an IOS developer looking for full or part time work. I can also do some
Python scripting.

Recent work:
[http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211](http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211)

Learn Chinese - a travel phrasebook app. I did all the design, ux, and coding
myself. I have a few more versions queued up. The Spanish version should be
released in a month or so.

Old side project:

[http://www.shirtfighter.com](http://www.shirtfighter.com)

Vote for the funniest shirt. It’s like Facemash in the “Social Network” movie,
but for t-shirts. Tech stack used: Rails, Heroku, AWS, HTML, CSS, Javascript,
jQuery

Contact: dev@ninthpath.com

------
darka
SEEKING WORK - Remote or London, UK

I'm a software engineer based in London, UK.

I have experience navigating complicated frameworks and working with a wide
variety of projects, including front-end developent, automated testing systems
for startups, and internal tools for Google.

Skills: Python, PHP, HTML5, CSS, Javascript, jQuery, MySQL, C++, Chef, AWS,
Linux system administration

Website: [http://dariuss.net/](http://dariuss.net/)

LinkedIn:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/scdarius](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/scdarius)

Github: [https://github.com/darka/](https://github.com/darka/)

E-mail: darius.scerb@gmail.com

------
kelseyillo
SEEKING WORK: Remote or onsite Berlin, Germany

I'm an illustrator who is able to work on:

Game Art Assets

Illustrations (full or spot)

Mascots for websites / apps

Logos

Character Design

and I am open to other art related projects as well.

My Portfolio: [http://kelsey-bass.com](http://kelsey-bass.com)

Drop me a line: kelseysbass[at]gmail[dot]com

------
infincia
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Freelance

OS X and iOS consultancy with 5+ years experience working on both platforms.

We've designed, implemented and managed the deployment and continued operation
of complete apps and the custom backend systems to support them, both for our
own projects and for clients.

At least 5 years experience each with Objective-C, C, Python, Javascript, CSS,
and HTML5.

We've used MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Nginx, HAProxy and others
extensively in production.

Additionally have about 8 years experience managing Linux in production
environments.

Company website at
[http://infincia.com/consulting](http://infincia.com/consulting)

Email us: contact@infincia.com

------
reuven
SEEKING WORK - remote, from Israel

I've been a full-stack Web developer since 1993, when I set up one of the
first 100 Web sites in the world. I've been working as a consultant since
1995. I have extensive experience with Ruby (and Rails), Python, PostgreSQL,
JavaScript, and many other technologies. I just finished my PhD in Learning
Sciences from Northwestern University, creating and researching the
intersection between online communities, social networks, and agent-based
models.

That said, my real value isn't my extensive technological know-how. Rather,
it's my ability to communicate effectively with both technical and non-
technical people, and to turn that communication into business value.

I know how to take business needs and turn them into software, by myself and
with others. I also know how to describe technical issues in terms that
business people can understand, that allow us to make informed decisions. Many
of my clients have used me as a remote, part-time CTO or lead developer.

I also help developers and teams improve their coding and management
practices. I frequently teach in-person courses in Python, Ruby/Rails,
PostgreSQL, and Git to such companies as Apple, Cisco, Freescale, HP, SANDisk,
and VMWare. I also offer online coaching/pairing services to individuals and
teams. I can be your "personal coding trainer," setting goals and meeting
several times each week to ensure that your code and coding improve.

My aim: Long-term, interesting projects with nice people. (Short-term
relationships can also be fine, depending on the work and myschedule.) Bottom
line, I like to speak with and help nice people, and feel privileged that my
work lets me do so. If I can incorporate elements of what I learned doing my
PhD -- an online collaborative platform and social network for agent-based
modelers ([http://modelingcommons.org/](http://modelingcommons.org/)) -- then
that would delight me even more.

If I can be of help to you or your company, contact me at reuven@lerner.co.il,
or on Skype as "reuvenlerner". You can also read more about me at
[http://lerner.co.il/](http://lerner.co.il/) .

------
robertnealan
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote or Travel

UI/UX Designer & Frontend Developer with a penchant for clean, responsive
layouts. Experience with HTML5, CSS3, SCSS + Compass, LESS, javascript,
jQuery, AWS, and currently working with nodeJS/Express.

Company portfolio at [http://atomidesign.com](http://atomidesign.com), more
recent work includes
[http://californianaturel.com](http://californianaturel.com) and
[http://mainlandskateandsurf.com](http://mainlandskateandsurf.com).

Additional work available upon request.

Contact: rob@atomidesign.com

------
randomwalk152
Seeking Work: Toronto, Canada / Remote My situation: Currently I'm working in
algorithmic trading in NYC, but for various reasons I will be moving to
Toronto sometime soon. This is my first time posting something like this, but
it may be worth a shot. Therefore I am looking for something either remote or
in the Toronto area.

Qualifications:

\- PhD in applied math from one of the top US schools

\- Knowledgeable in machine learning, statistics, optimization, graph theory,
etc.

\- Fluent in a multitude of programming languages

Things I would be interested in working with: - Haskell, Erlang, GPUs, FPGAs,
ZeroMQ, C++11, (or other cool stuff)

Contact me at randomwalk152 % gmail % com

------
devopser
SEEKING WORK - Remote only - Bangalore, India

Node.js web developer + Java programmer

Keywords - Node.js, Java, Android

I do end to end development in Java and Javascript (jQuery, EJS, express.js,
MongoDB). I have a strong track record in developing analytics applications
involving web scraping, charting, reporting and BI.

I also do native Android apps as well, for a demo of some the code I've
written you can check this -
[https://github.com/divyad](https://github.com/divyad) .

However, most of the code I've written is for proprietary projects.

Please contact backoder @ gmail.com if you have any requirements; I can start
immediately.

------
Ozark
SEEKING WORK: Toronto, ON or Remote

I'm a full stack web developer and freelancing along side my first startup. I
have three years of freelancing experience with Ruby on Rails and before that
worked at a company for two years doing PHP development.

My relevant skills are in Ruby on Rails, PHP, HTML5, CSS or SASS, Javascript +
JQuery, Coffeescript, MySql, MongoDB, Linux, and Git

I do more than just web development and I will work with you personally to
find the best solution to your problems. Which often doesn't require coding at
all.

Personal site: [http://ojordan.tk](http://ojordan.tk)

Email: olav.jordan@gmail.com

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote or SF

We are hiring someone fulltime to help setup/develop and run performance
benchmarks in Hadoop against various SQL Engines for compatibility and
performance (Hive, Impala, Spark SQL). This is to be fulltime for 4 to 6 weeks
tentatively longer.

    
    
       * Hadoop
       * Impala
       * Shark
       * Drill
    

Send your resume, and explain why your perfect for this project. Describe all
the hands on experience you have with Hadoop which distro's and any experience
with Hive, Impala, Drill, Spark SQL and other related

    
    
       Email: steve@demandcube.com

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK. I have experience with HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Backbone.js, Node.js, PHP, MySQL, Version Control (Git and
Subversion) but I'm happy to take on projects that will require me to learn
new languages / technologies.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft which results in
high quality applications with a great UI/UX.

I pride myself on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer.

Email - chris.pattle@gmail.com Website -
[http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

------
neillyons
SEEKING WORK - Onsite in Tokyo or remote.

I am a freelance web developer that has several years experience with Python,
Django, and Linux and more recently AngularJS.

I am also well versed at converting designs into responsive HTML/CSS that will
work across a range of screen sizes.

Please get in touch if you have any opportunities you think I would be
suitable for using mail@neillyons.io.

Neil Lyons

[http://neillyons.io](http://neillyons.io)

mail@neillyons.io

[http://github.com/nwjlyons](http://github.com/nwjlyons)

[http://twitter.com/nwjlyons](http://twitter.com/nwjlyons)

------
wuyanbo
SEEKING WORK - Based in Beijing, can work remote

I am a fullstack programmer with 10+ years of programming and several years of
management experience. Quick learner, that means I can quickly adapt to your
technology stack. I had experiences in Java/Ruby/C/C++/Javascript/Obj-C (and a
small period of time on swift). I had managed a team of 30+ engineers on a
large online education platform. I can work for you individually or quickly
find a small team for your project should it be of large scale.

My homepage: wuyb.com. Please contact me at yanbo.wu@gmail.com

------
damm
SEEKING WORK - Remot - PST - US Citizen - Seattle (USA) Experienced (10+
years) in Operations; in the Datacenter and in the Cloud.

I have worked in the Datacenter as well as in the Cloud. I enjoy working in a
team environment and use Chef (and Docker) to help build a (rebuildable)
infrastructure. Github: [http://github.com/damm](http://github.com/damm)
Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/scottmlikens](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/scottmlikens)
Email: smlikens@gmail.com

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, South India

You might be in need of a complete branding experience covering everything
from logos to stationery to social media graphics and email signatures. Or you
might need just a quick logo and a website or a slick new UI design for your
latest app. Either way, if you need designs done, I'm your man. I have over 7
years of experience in designing brands and developing front-ends for apps and
websites, a selected few of which are available for perusal over at my
portfolio site, dffrnt.com.

For inquiries, my email is in my profile.

------
Lockyy
SEEKING WORK - Liverpool, England - Remote

Resume: [http://lockyy.com/portfolio](http://lockyy.com/portfolio)
[http://lockyy.com/resume.pdf](http://lockyy.com/resume.pdf)

Email: daniel@lockyy.com

I'm a Ruby on Rails developer with a degree in Computer Science. I have
experience working in a startup environment with a high degree of independence
with the ability to design features from the ground up.

I follow web best practices, i.e. version control, test driven development,
and writing clean, maintainable code.

------
chotachetan
SEEKING WORK - Here is my portfolio. www.linkedin.com/pub/suryadeep-
chatterjee/1a/832/176/ Some of the recent ongoing work is below:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/bastughughu](https://www.youtube.com/user/bastughughu)
Specialities are JAVA/JEE and related open source frameworks, Mobile app dev
in all the major mobile platforms HTML5/CSS3 and JS frameworks like Sencha,
ExtJS, Angular JS, Backbone JS, Twitter Bootstrap to name a few.

------
adityatb
SEEKING WORK - Hyderabad, India; Willing to go Remote, and can Travel/Relocate
if required.

I am an Audio Engineer working closely with Sound Design, Noise
Reduction/Audio Restoration, and Audio Production.

Additional Skills include PureData/MaxMSP, Reaktor, and dabbling a bit with
the WebAudioAPI for JavaScript for Interactive Audio Applications.

I understand Aesthetics of Sound, and have a knack for making things sit well.
Happy Clients - Always!

Can't do Beer. Scotch, Sangria, and Pork Ribs anyday :)

email: adityatb@gmail.com Portfolio: www.adityatb.com/portfolio/

------
stevekemp
SEEKING WORK - remote, or Edinburgh.

As a skilled Unix and Linux system administrator I'm interested in working in
an environment where I can take part in the management, maintenance, and
growth of an Unix or Linux based network.

Although I'm a primarily a system administrator I have an extensive
programming background, having written Kernel modules, mail clients, scalable
monitoring solutions and custom filesystems using FUSE.

I'm based in Edinburgh, but I've worked remotely for several years and
wouldn't object to doing so again.

------
guiporto
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

We are looking for a backend dev (Ruby on Rails) to join us.

Doutore.com is a web app that helps doctors (physicians and dentists) manage
their practice. Our target is the Brazilian market. We are a bootstrapped
startup and we went from starting to code the MVP to the 1st paying customer
in one month.

We are building our company with great friends and we hope that the journey
will be a great fun. If you're interested please reach out and share some code
samples / links to applications you've built.

Email me: gp(at)doutore.com

Thanks!

------
thejteam
SEEKING WORK: Remote (Based in Maryland)

I'm a former software developer turned freelance writer. You need user
documentation or internal technical documentation, but your developers are too
busy making money for your company. I can create and maintain your
documentation for you with minimal handholding.

I used to do development in C and C++, but I have reading level understanding
of most major languages.

I can work either one-off or ongoing. In addition to user documentation, I
also do B2B whitepapers and sales copy.

Email is in profile.

------
sloankev
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Toronto

Specialties: Node.JS APIs and Full Stack Web Apps, Cross-Platform Mobile Apps
(iOS/Android), Wordpress, Real Time and Interactive Web/Mobile Apps.

I have a few successful ongoing contracts with companies here in Toronto, but
am looking to pick up some more work.

Website: [http://www.ksloan.net](http://www.ksloan.net)

Email: sloankev@gmail.com

Linked In (Resume):
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sloankev](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sloankev)

------
kidsil
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Over 15 Years Web development experience (65% Back end, 35% Front end). Skill
set: Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes, you name it
- I've done it), JavaScript (jQuery/Backbone/some Angular), Django (more
Python than Django).

Seeking: Part Time (<25 hours a week), prepared to increase time eventually
for ongoing projects. The more of a challenge it is, the more motivated I am
to dig deeper.

Location: Germany, Working Remote only.

Contact: admin@kidsil.net

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER: Marketer (remote).

PROJECT: Help build an iOS classifieds app.

MOTIVATION: Making it easier to sell your stuff. (and to a lesser extent,
discover new stuff to buy)

SKILLS: Digital marketing e.g. email marketing, social media, pr etc plus
analytical skills e.g. google analytics. The project is called 'Octopus' and
our website is theoctopusapp.com. My e-mail address and more about me is in my
profile. Get in touch with any questions, or ask them here and I'll try to get
back to you.

------
grimtrigger
SEEKING WORK - NYC (New York City) or Remote

[http://aakilfernandes.com](http://aakilfernandes.com)

Hi! I'm a self-taught full stack web developer based in New York City. My
bread and butter is Javascript, PHP, and mySQL. I also have experience with
Backbone and Phonegap/Cordova.

Skills: HTML/HTML5, CSS/CSS3, Bootstrap, Javascript, jQuery, jQuery UI, jQuery
Mobile, Underscore.js, JSON, AJAX, Backbone.js, D3.js, PHP, mySQL,
Cordova/PhoneGap, Photoshop

------
dmichulke
SEEKING WORK - Luxembourg or remote

Languages: Clojure, Java, Prolog and some more

Languages II: English, German, Portuguese and some French

Other Background: Machine Learning & Statistics, Data Mining, Clustering,
Mathy stuff ...

[https://www.elance.com/s/dmichulke/](https://www.elance.com/s/dmichulke/)

[https://github.com/dmichulke/](https://github.com/dmichulke/)

eMail: <loginname> at hotmail dot com - replace "hot" with "g"

Further info on request

------
erinjerri
SEEKING WORK - Silicon Valley

I'm seeking any work in digital strategy, marketing, communications, business
development. Any work that is temp/part-time, full time.

I possess previous experience in these areas as well as political fundraising.

[http://www.erinjerri16.com](http://www.erinjerri16.com)
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/erinpangilinan/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/erinpangilinan/)

------
josekpaul
SEEKING WORK - Based in Columbus OH and Detroit MI. Remote, available for
travel. We develop applications in multiple technologies, across different
business domains. About me and my projects:
[http://www.summagram.com/Summagram/ViewSummagram/Jose%20Paul](http://www.summagram.com/Summagram/ViewSummagram/Jose%20Paul)
(btw, we created www.summagram.com which is currently in beta).

------
ZkHaider
SEEKING WORK: Remote or close by. I have experience in Java and android. Email
is hkhan@oglethorpe.edu.

Background: Have taken comp sci courses up to survey of computational graph
theory, where I have worked with some machine learning and graph algorithms.
Have projects which I can show, based on artificial neural networks.

Android: I have experience in integrating parse, google maps, google app
engine, google places APIs, and Facebook SDK.

------
jdsareault
SEEKING WORK - Providence RI, Boston MA, Worcester MA or Remote

\------

Mechanical design engineer looking to help you with your hardware development.
Experience with a variety of CAD packages (Solidworks, Pro/E, Creo and
Inventor), FEA (Ansys), mechanism design, optimization of design for
manufacturing. Developed products for brands such as DeWalt & Bostitch
pneumatic tools, and Burton Snowboard bindings.

\------

Contact information is available at [username].com

------
misiti3780
Seeking Work - Design / Development / Machine Learning / iOS

Specializations: data visualization (d3), statistical analysis and modeling
(machine learning), Django development (EC2/Ubuntu), front-end design (via
backbone.js), and iphone/ipad apps (no android)

[http://www.mathandpencil.com/projects](http://www.mathandpencil.com/projects)

contact: info@mathandpencil.com

location: remote or NYC/Buffalo

------
karlcoelho1
SEEKING WORK - Remote also

To make things simple, I'm a freelance Ruby and JavaScript developer. I
constantly work with Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, Node.js, Express, Ember,
Backbone, Angular, CoffeeScript, jQuery, and APIs. I often use PostgreSQL and
MySQL.

[http://karlcoelho.com](http://karlcoelho.com)

[https://github.com/karlcoelho](https://github.com/karlcoelho)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, hardware developer

I do rapid hardware/electronics/robotics development, focusing on getting from
idea to prototype quickly. Extensive experience with 3d printing and motion
control. Prefer to work on open source hardware, this is reflected in rates. I
will not do work that's intended to result in patents, nor will I sign an NDA.
Contact me at kliment at 0xfb.com

------
dpmehta02
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local

1+ years experience with Web Development and Machine Learning.

Web: Full stack Ruby/Rails, Git, Linux/Unix, Flask, Heroku, AWS,
MySQL/Postgres, MongoDB, APIs, jQuery, Bootstrap, Haml, Redis

Machine Learning: Python, Natural Language Processing, Web crawlers, Scikit-
Learn, Numpy, Pandas, R

dpmehta02[at]gmail[dot]com

[https://github.com/dpmehta02](https://github.com/dpmehta02)

------
kesor
SEEKING WORK - Israel or remote

We have a small consulting company doing mostly Chef, Puppet, Amazon AWS, GCE,
Docker, Linux, CI/CD with Jenkins/TeamCity and related technologies.

Located in Israel and can work on remote projects as well as local clients.

Best way to contact us is via our website
[https://www.devops.co.il/](https://www.devops.co.il/) or e-mail
contact@devops.co.il.

------
MooseInDesign
___SEEKING WORK -- London,UK /remote_ __

I 'm Human Computer Interaction student with UI/UX skills and also I'm
passionate graphic designer with experience in creating web design, content
for social media and marketing campaigns.

 __ _Adobe Suite(Photoshop, Illustrator, Premiere, After Effects)_ __HTML,CSS
__ _Wordpress

_ __Check out my portfolio: www.moose.portfoliobox.me

------
calcsam
SEEKING WORK -- SF Bay Area or remote.

I'm a backend engineer, and I help you see the data you need to know.

Do you:

\- feel frustrated that the basic BI tool you're using doesn't give you the
insight you need? \- want to know, on a more granular level, exactly your
customers are doing on your website? \- not know where to start at all
building out your backend systems?

Drop me a line (calcsam@alumni.stanford.edu) and let's chat.

------
th0br0
SEEKING WORK - remote / Cologne area (Germany).

I'm an Android developer based in Cologne, Germany. I love working on both the
client & backend side, preferably using Scala for the latter. I've also done a
fair amount of iOS->Android ports in the past.

I'm also always on the lookout for non-mobile Scala projects. Would love to
hear more if you've got one of those.

Email: contact@tangible-it.de

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton in the UK (50 minutes from London). I am
flexible, resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas into
reality. I can build mobile and web apps as well as fun things involving
custom hardware.

I'm available to do work myself but I also have some great people I work with
if you need things quicker or with an even wider range of skills.

I work a lot with Python (often with Django) and JavaScript (Node.JS and
browser) to build rich client browser based and mobile apps. I also do
hardware based projects, I have experience with coding in Assembly and C on
various micro controllers and Arduino development.

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, JavaScript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV,
D3.js, Arduino.

See my portfolio site at [http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk)
for an internet controlled football playing robot and various Python,
JavaScript and hardware projects that I've worked on.

Some fun stuff I've made recently:

\- A solver written in Haskell for the regular expression crossword puzzle
that was going round recently [https://github.com/almost/regex-crossword-
solver](https://github.com/almost/regex-crossword-solver)

\- An open source JavaScript library I wrote:
[https://github.com/dharmafly/jsonpatch.js](https://github.com/dharmafly/jsonpatch.js)

\- The Amazon Glacier support I contributed to Boto (popular Python library):
[https://github.com/almost/boto/tree/glacier/boto/glacier](https://github.com/almost/boto/tree/glacier/boto/glacier)

I'd love to talk about your project. Please do get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Techincal Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
mvzink
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Seattle area

For hire: a pair of...

    
    
      - Distributed systems theorists
      - Database implementors
      - Web designers
      - JS coders (Angular anyone?)
      - Clojurians
      - Assembl... on second thought, we'd rather not
      - Jacks of useful trades
    

If your project needs some love, we can probably help. Get in touch:
mvzink@isometree.com

------
rythie
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in the UK)

I'm a web developer and Linux sys. admin. I'm most used to working with PHP,
Code Igniter, jQuery, Javascript, Mongo, MySQL, Nginx & Apache.

I've created several projects/startups myself and I'm interested to work with
startups in general.

details: [https://rythie.com](https://rythie.com)

------
davidroetzel
SEEKING WORK - Remote or onsite (Cologne/Bonn area in Germany)

I have spent the last 7 years building all kinds of applications with ruby on
rails.

I love working with ruby, rails, coffeescript, but I am also eager to learn
new stuff.

As a former sysadmin, I also do not mind taking care of the operations side of
things. I also have limited experience with puppet.

Contact: consulting at roetzel dot de

------
guruz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Berlin / North or East Germany

We're offering consulting/contract work around Digia's Qt framework. We're
also interested in doing other work in the world of open source, desktop,
mobile and iOS.

If you're interested contact us via [http://woboq.com/](http://woboq.com/)

------
ghinda
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in Cluj-Napoca, Romania

We’re a two-man team good with JavaScript (node, angular, phonegap, etc.),
all-round front-end work, and UI design.

Lots of experience with building single-page apps - APIs with Node and client
apps with Angular or other frameworks.

[https://github.com/ghinda](https://github.com/ghinda)

contact@ghinda.net

------
ninaavery
SEEKING WORK - remote (based in NJ)

Starting out as a junior developer and looking for some small-scale projects
to build. My education and experience so far as been in Front-End:
HTML5/CSS/JQuery/Javascript and Back-End: Ruby on Rails. I also have some
design, mobile-first/responsive, and UX experience.

The best way to contact me is at NinaSaporta@gmail.com.

Thanks!

Nina

------
alalonde
SEEKING WORK - remote (salt lake city, UT)

Rewriting your web app in AngularJS? Get expert help. I'll lay out your
project architecture, deliver a proof of concept, and train your developers on
"the Angular way."

[http://boxelderweb.com/angular](http://boxelderweb.com/angular)
alec@boxelderweb.com

------
hypertexthero
SEEKING WORK · Currently in Rome, looking to move to New York City. Remote or
on-site.

I am good at aligning things so they look and work well enough to be useful
both inside and outside web browsers.

When not writing English I write HTML, CSS, Python and Django code as well as
UNIX and Git commands to connect the above to the internet.

My email: simon@hypertexthero.com

------
localhost3000
SEEKING FREELANCER - Boston, MA. Local preferred.

Looking for an Android developer to help catch our Android app up to our iOS
app (it's currently about 50% of the functionality). It's a fun project and
we're a pretty easy going team.

If interested please reach out and share some code samples / links to android
apps you've built.

Email: lloyd@onthebar.com

Thanks!

------
stefanrinaldi
SEEKING WORK - Remote, I'm based in Bali, Indonesia

Web design and build (html5, css3, php, wordpress, laravel, etc)

[http://www.karmagraphic.com](http://www.karmagraphic.com)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stefanrinaldi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stefanrinaldi)

------
dejv
SEEKING WORK - Remote or onsite (based in Europe)

10+ years of experience of maintaining codebases, mostly desktop software
(Delphi), embedded stuff (C), mobile apps (Objective-C) and web apps in Ruby
(Rails and Sinatra frameworks).

I like to work alone, fix bugs that nobody want to touch and stuff like that.
Email: davidfilip@gmail.com

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - remote or UK

5+ years experience with Python and Perl web scraping, cloud services,
databases and Linux administration. Need to extract or crawl data from a
website such as business listings, sports data, directories, either one-off,
periodically, or in real-time? Contact me via email in profile.

------
brickcap
SEEKING WORK- Remote/Onsite

I am good with

erlang, nodejs, nginx-lua, couchdb/couchdb-lucene, elasticsearch

My stackoverflow

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-
sharma](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-sharma)

contact: akshatjiwan at google's popular mail service.

------
fauria
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Madrid, ES

\- Node.js development: Vanilla, Express, Sails.

\- Wordpress development: Themes, plugins, CMS.

\- Data services: MySQL, MongoDB, Redis.

\- Frontend: Backbone, Bootstrap, Foundation.

\- DevOps: Ansible, Docker, Vagrant.

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/fauria](http://linkedin.com/in/fauria)

------
glawsonkueh
SEEKING FREELANCER

We are an early-stage start-up in the ed-tech field looking for an excellent
javascript developer to work with. We only hire friendly people who take their
work seriously and finish projects according to schedule. Experience with
meteor.js expected.

contact: glawsonk at gmail.com

------
pauliusz
SEEKING WORK - remote

Tech stack:

Languages: Java, Javascript, Python

Web: CSS, LESS, HTML5

Frameworks: Spring Framework, Play Framework, Backbone.js, Flask, Django

DB: PostgreSQL, MySQL

Mobile: Android, iOS

We're a small quality-focused software development shop based in Vilnius,
Lithuania.

[http://www.satorisolutions.lt](http://www.satorisolutions.lt)

------
danthewireman
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR area or remote

I'm a technical writer with ten published books and almost twenty years in the
tech industry as a developer and designer.

More details: [http://zombiekoala.com/](http://zombiekoala.com/)

Email: dan@zombiekoala.com

------
br0ke
Seeking work: USA/Baltimore|Remote

SysAdmin/config (fbsd,obsd,solaris,linux), backend dev (C, ObjC, PHP, Ruby,
Scheme, Common Lisp, C++, Java, SQL), iOS dev

[https://elfga.com/~erik/](https://elfga.com/~erik/) erik@elfga.com

------
smogg
SEEKING WORK - Remote. UI/UX & front end development. Working with startups
and small/medium size businesses. ~4 years of experience.
[http://www.oskar.io](http://www.oskar.io) hello@oskar.io

------
kureikain
SEEKING WORK.

Full stack developer: Mostly PHP/Ruby/NodeJS. iOS app (has 2 apps in
AppStore). Server skills with nginx optimization. WordPress development too.

I also has RethinkDB experience.

My website: [http://axcoto.com](http://axcoto.com)

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Front-end developer (HTML, CSS, jQuery) (UK based)

Looking for PSD to HTML type work.

Experience with Rails apps and also WordPress / PHP builds.

Portfolio: [http://chrisloftus.dunked.com](http://chrisloftus.dunked.com)

Email: chrisloft@gmail.com

------
MichaelMaddox
SEEKING WORK - Remote, traveling in the US

About me (including Resume):
[http://www.capprime.com/About.htm](http://www.capprime.com/About.htm)

Looking for Angular front end work, preferably with a .NET backend.

------
quiqueqs
SEEKING WORK - Remote, I'm based in Argentina Android Developer for the past 3
years. I've built and sold several personal Android apps as well as apps for
clients. My online cv at: www.henriqueboregio.com

------
tbje
SEEKING WORK: Remote or Switzerland (max 50%)

Full stack Scala dev (Akka, Play, Slick, Spray, Lift)

~5 years Scala experience as dev & trainer

[http://trondbjerkestrand.no/contact](http://trondbjerkestrand.no/contact)

------
skaicareers
Skai Inc - Washington Dc area or REMOTE

Seeking a talented d3.js data artist / UI developer for a freelance project.
Excellent pay and ability to work on nights and weekends in your spare time.
3-4 week project.

careers@skai.net

------
brianlweiner
SEEKING WORK - remote / Baltimore, MD or NYC region

We have Ruby on Rails expertise, and AngularJS / Backbone experience. Also
Shopify and Lemonstand e-commerce platforms.

site: 320ny.com email me at brian@320ny.com

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING WORK - Remote

[http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com)

We are a small design studio that works with startups.

UI / UX, Web design, App design, Mobile design, front-end development

email: marco@masswerks.com

------
savrajsingh
SEEKING FREELANCER

Princeton, NJ, remote possible

Design, HTML / CSS, UX, need a clean, thin, responsive revamp of an existing
site. Hourly rate preferred

gmail me at savraj

------
wyuenho
SEEKING WORK

Location: Hong Kong

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Javascript, Backbone, React, Node.js

Resume: [http://wyuenho.github.io/](http://wyuenho.github.io/)

Email: See resume

------
a2tech
SEEKING WORK - SysAdmin Linux/Windows/FreeBSD. Well experienced running very
busy websites

